# Lamb ate rhododendrons. Help!!!!



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Our 5 month old Jacob wether found a rhododendron plant we missed in our backyard and ate quite a few leaves. We discovered this today when he wasn't eating and acting tipsy. Then he started frothing green foam. The vet came right out, drenched him with electrolytes, whiskey, baking soda and oil then followed that up with activated charcoal. This was at 8:00. My husband has been giving him charcoal every 1-2 hours. We brought him in the house to keep him warm and plan to continue giving charcoal thru the night. Is there anything else we can do??? Has anyone's animal ever survived rhodie poisoning?? We are so scared he won't make it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Follow the vet instructions and keep up the activated charcoal.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

keep him hydrated!! cd antitoxin wouldnt hurt either!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww ! Prayers he survives and recovers for you !


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks Trickyroo! We are praying too. Happybleats, what is CD antitoxin??
We have drenched him a few times with sugar water to try and keep him hydrated. He isn't throwing up and hasn't since this morning. But he is rhythmically heaving non-stop. It's scary to watch but he's been doing it all day. The vet said his lungs sounded ok.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope he recovers. It sounds like you are doing a great job! :grouphug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

CD Antitoxin rids the body of toxins..It IS NOT CD&T....here is a link to show you what it is ..

http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168/#.UxFbJvldU8c

Milk of magnesia also can be used to flush toxins..it will cause loose stools..here is a quote from tenn Meat goats , I would suggest reading the whole article...
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/poisoningandtoxi.html



> There is no substitute for Colorado Serum's C&D anti-toxin. Dose SQ every 12 hours according to directions on the bottle. This product is one of the few medications approved for use in goats. Dose Milk of Magnesia orally at 15 cc per 60 pounds bodyweight every four to six hours until the goat's feces turns clumpy then back to normal pills. The goal is to use this laxative to push through as much of the toxic substances as quickly as possible. Keep the goat hydrated with electrolytes; laxatives are dehydrating. When associated with poisoning/toxicity, diarrhea is good. Remember: Diarrhea is a symptom of a problem and not the problem itself.


.here is also a recipe to drench him with...

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar

best wishes


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry about your lil guy  Hope he recovers soon! :hug:


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

He made it through the night. No great signs of recovery except he is still peeing and pooping. And does not seems to have developed bloat. But his breathing is so shallow. 
At midnight my hubs went and picked up electrolytes, "well solve" and "bio sponge" from the vet that we drenched him with every hour thru the night. Still not sure if he will make it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there any possible way you can get colloidal silver? I've saved my near-death goats from poisoning and acidosis with it throughout the years. You drench a cup or so into them every few hours.
I hope he gets better for you :hug:.....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug: Your doing everything you can . He is in my thoughts and prayers .


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

all we can do is our best...and you are doing that!!

Best wishes


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Unless he ate the whole plant and got way over toxified he should be fine. Rodies are not usually a killer. Needs liquids to help flush out the toxins. If he is stable, id look for him to start visually improving over the next 24-36 hours.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

My Nubian got into roadies once. She projectile vomited her cud all over the stall ( and me) it was horrific. Used charcoal and kept her hydrated and she recovered. It took about 2 days before we could tell she was feeling better. The hardest part of helping a sick animal is being patient, we want them to feel better NOW. It sounds like your lamb has a good chance for recovery, he probably feels pretty icky though.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

He is still alive but definitely no signs of improvement. Vet says he has rumen stasis. We've been drenching him every hour today and will continue through the night. I'm trying to be hopeful that since he's made it 36 hours he might actually survive but there has been zero improvement. We are both exhausted.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry  Hold on , keep up the drenching. You may know soon wether you should end the fight . I know your exhausted , God bless you for doing everything you did :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ask your vet for one of the cow boluses to help the rumen. You may be able to get something at the local farm store. You need to get lots of good bacteria in his gut. At minimum get Probios and give him 10 twice a day.

Or if you could get cud from a healthy animal, that would be even better.


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh I forgot about that!! Yes, I had to do that too. We stole cud from another goat and made a drench with it. It sounds gross but worked to get the rumen working again. Catch a cud. Watch out they have sharp teeth!! Do you have another goat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is the baby doing today honey ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, any news?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We are still pulling for him!!


----------



## EggieBaby (Jan 7, 2014)

*Update:*

Our sweet, little Edmund didn't make it through the night. We fought so hard but he really ate so much of it I think there was nothing that could be done. His sister, Lucy the lamb, is sooo sad. My husband sheared Edmund this morning so we could save his wool and then we buried him. We let Lucy watch because I wanted her to know where he was so she wouldn't be looking all over our property for him. She was standing right next to the hole watching him get buried and crying out for him. My heart just broke into pieces!

We are now looking to quickly purchase another lamb so Lucy won't be alone. She is our only animal right now and she is lost without her brother. This is sooo hard. I guess it had been so long since I had an animal die...I forgot about the heartache. Our kids are so sad too. These animals were supposed to be therapy pets (we are a foster family) and now they have another loss to grieve.

Thank you, everyone, for all your support and advice. It was so encouraging to us. I am very thankful for this site.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry  :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awww. I have been ghosting on this thread and been hoping for a good outcome. I'm sorry for your loss. it's always sad to lose a pet. hope Lucy the Lamb gets lots of cuddles and attention so she won't feel overly lonely. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost him.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im am very sorry you lost him :hug:
You did everything you possibly could  I hope you can find a lamb soon


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry you lost him :hug: You did all you could :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so very sorry!, you did all you could for him!!... this loss will be different for your children then other losses, with this they will hurt and heal long side you. Your gift to them is this life style. Farm life is hard but rewarding and helps make our children strong, compassionate and more than ready for life off the farm. I wish we were able to give this life to our three older children but our younger five have blossomed here....Hugs!


----------

